
Public IP Address API with Two Lines of Nginx Config - enz
https://www.ecalamia.com/blog/show-ip-api-nginx/
======
enz
I see too many people rolling PHP-FPM only to show the IP address of the
client. So, I wanted to share an alternative method which, I hope, can save
you some time.

